# Rings for 87 Target



## rdn (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello: Recently purchased a Model 87 Target. Am wondering what I need to mount a scope? For example 11mm or 3/8" rings, a weaver adapter etc.?

Thanks for any information!

Ron


----------

